# Found! Black & White Cat Bishopthorpe Rd, York



## biffa73 (Nov 26, 2012)

Black & white small cat/kitten found on Found on Bishopthorpe Road, York opposite Sainsbury&#8217;s/near Evolve hairdressers.

Very affectionate

Black with white bib, paws & white tip on end of tail.

Please contact me if you know anything!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Please take to the nearest vet to check for a microchip. Also contact RSPCA and Cats Protecton who keep a register of lost/found cats. Also do an internet search for a missing cat of that description in your area.


----------

